# Wild and Crazy Massachusetts Storm



## Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone out there see any tornado's? I defnitely had a pretty dark and crazy ride home, but definitely didn't see any twisters. Does anyone else even remember ever having tornado's in New England? 

The news guys on TV are all over the place freaking out about this and saying everyone should pretty much hunker down in their basements. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

We've had a few tornado's in CT recently.  2knee's neighborhood got hit pretty hard a couple of years ago.

I guess Mr.Evil had one of the ones today go through his yard.  He's alright, but I think he has some trees down.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 2, 2011)

Watched it from my office on the 11th floor of one of the high rises in Springfield.  Amazing phenominon.  I hope to never see one again.  The south end of Springfield is a war zone.


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2011)

That's insane. 

Look at these clouds: 












Hail





Springfield


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tj5uvC9cLO4&feature=player_embedded#at=62

Video


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2011)

Embedded:


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 2, 2011)

Holy smokes!  hope all of you are safe!


----------



## Nick (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't believe those people sitting on the bridge. That must have been horrifying.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 2, 2011)

Just saw that video at work...unbelievable what happens to that water.  That guy seemed awfully close to be video taping that. I probably would have started running

Heard more tornado warnings for springfield today.  VT is cloudy and overcast with high winds.. looks scary outside especially after watching those videos, if it could happen in springfield, ma, just wild.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2011)

The lightning in Boston burbs was insane around 9pm...never seen it like that in NE, rivaled a TX type lightening storm.  Luckily it seemed to be about 10m south, so it wasn't too scary.


----------



## skiahman (Jun 2, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> The lightning in Boston burbs was insane around 9pm...never seen it like that in NE, rivaled a TX type lightening storm.  Luckily it seemed to be about 10m south, so it wasn't too scary.




Then you must be 10m north of me cuz it was scary! Nothing I like better than a good lightning storm but that was too much and much much much too close!


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 2, 2011)

skiahman said:


> Then you must be 10m north of me cuz it was scary! Nothing I like better than a good lightning storm but that was too much and much much much too close!



I looked out my front door for 10 mins and it was white with light the entire time. Looked like it must have been he!! to be right under them.

The weather patterns all year just keep getting scarier and scarier.


----------



## skiahman (Jun 2, 2011)

It was intense without a doubt and it does seem that the weather patterns are getting more intense each year. I'm glad my neck of the woods was spared any damage and my heart goes out to those less fortunate. Love ya Mother Nature but sometimes you go a little over the top. Save that for winter snow storms please!


----------



## ChileMass (Jun 2, 2011)

*Light Show*

The 830PM shuttle from Newark to Logan last nite turned into the midnight shuttle, and we flew up right along the coastline, looking east at the storms offshore.  The lightning was constant - 2 or 3 strokes per second - all the way up.  I've never, ever seen that much lightning, and the way it lit up the inside of these huge thunderheads was awesome to see.  I took video from the plane but not sure it came out....


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2011)

ChileMass said:


> The 830PM shuttle from Newark to Logan last nite turned into the midnight shuttle, and we flew up right along the coastline, looking east at the storms offshore.  The lightning was constant - 2 or 3 strokes per second - all the way up.  I've never, ever seen that much lightning, and the way it lit up the inside of these huge thunderheads was awesome to see.  I took video from the plane but not sure it came out....



Sounds like that must have been quite the flight!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 2, 2011)

Just had a patient of mine in the office who works at Bose in Westboro.  She was on the Mass Pike on her way home when the storm rolled through near the Framingham rest area.  Told me that the police and Mass Pike crews were trying to get as many people off the road as possible as they new it was coming right towards them (even is it was "just" a supercell t-storm by then) - said it was wall to wall people in the rest area and totally crazy as the storm rolled on through! 

The one thing that I will say, having watched a good chunk of the Tornadic storm as it was rolling through on the live webcast that NECN did yesterday afternoon,  Matt Noyes kicked some serious a$$ with his coverage!  Big kudos to him!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2011)

Pretty much the Superbowl for Matt and he stepped up


----------



## drjeff (Jun 5, 2011)

I had dinner with some friends last night up in Sturbridge on rte 20. Heading upto the top of I-84, about a mile before you get to the rte 20 exit, you can't miss where the tornado crossed over I-84!   There's about a 1/4 mile wide swath where if EVERY tree isn't totally down, then the top 1/2 of it is just gone! The 1 building I saw in that path from the highway looked like a wrecking ball had ben taken to the front of it! Amazing to see 1st hand!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 7, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I had dinner with some friends last night up in Sturbridge on rte 20. Heading upto the top of I-84, about a mile before you get to the rte 20 exit, you can't miss where the tornado crossed over I-84!   There's about a 1/4 mile wide swath where if EVERY tree isn't totally down, then the top 1/2 of it is just gone! The 1 building I saw in that path from the highway looked like a wrecking ball had ben taken to the front of it! Amazing to see 1st hand!



LandSAT image:
http://blogs.abcnews.com/scienceandsociety/2011/06/massachusetts-tornado-track-seen-from-space.html


----------



## Glenn (Jun 8, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> LandSAT image:
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/scienceandsociety/2011/06/massachusetts-tornado-track-seen-from-space.html



That's amazing. :-o


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> That's amazing. :-o



No kidding!


----------



## Nick (Jun 8, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> LandSAT image:
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/scienceandsociety/2011/06/massachusetts-tornado-track-seen-from-space.html



Holy crap! 

I have to say in retrospect I definitely didn't take the storm seriously enough. I was really thinking the whole time, what a joke, really a tornado in New England that can actually cause damage?


----------

